# Infinito brake cable routing



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Was just wondering if anyone here has built up an Infinito themselves?

I'm having a problem with the insert that goes into the top tube at the back of the bike, where the brake cable exits. The retailer claims the insert should stay in place through cable tension alone, but hooking up the cable does the opposite--it makes it pop out again.

Anyone else encounter this? I honestly can't see it staying in without glue...

Thanks!


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

I built up mine. There is a very small machine screw that holds it in place. There is an aluminum insert bonded to the frame and the cover, also aluminum is attached with said screw. If its not there it got lost somehow.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks very much for the reply.

The only small items that came in the package were this rectangular insert, the cable stop insert for the shifter cables, and what looks like a small wood screw, which I'm assuming is used to attach the shifter cable stop (under the BB).

What I'm not seeing is this:



jemsurvey said:


> There is an *aluminum insert bonded to the frame* and the cover, also aluminum is attached with said screw.


All I have is a rectangular hole in the frame, no insert that I can see. This is a long shot, I know, but I don't suppose you have any pics from when you built the bike up?


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

There wasn't anyting to screw mine into. So,I used Shoe Goo to hold it in place. Worked great. Just let it set for 24 hours before connecting the cable. Because the goo never completely hardens, I still can carefully work it out if I have to.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't speak to other frames but mine definitly has a screw...


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

A Screw...yes. Something to screw into... definitely not.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies--the mystery deepens!

There's also no screw hole on my frame either, so I'm liking the Shoe Goo idea; in fact I originally assumed that glue would be required and that's why I wrote to Competitive Cyclist, who threw me off by telling me the insert would just stay in place. Was thinking of just using super glue and worrying about rethreading the cable later... :idea: 

My LBS is also trying to chase down an answer from Bianchi here in Japan; I'll report anything they might unearth.

I looked at the shift cable stop last night too, and I'm wondering how that stays in. Did you guys just screw that wood screw right into the frame?


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

If your talking about the cable guide under the down tube above the BB yes, there is a small hole in the down tube which should take that screw.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Cruisinscoot said:


> A Screw...yes. Something to screw into... definitely not.


Strange...mine had a tab inside the hole for the screw and it was even tapped properly...go figure.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm talking about the insert pictured in the top of this thread. I had the same problem.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

My post above was referring to Hendly's query about the shift cable stop...as to that pictured mine has the screw as stated


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Goes to show you that I work much better with pictures rather than text.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

No problem here...I'm a little slow on both


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Competitive Cyclist and by LBS are also looking into this, so I'll report back if they find any other answers.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Hendley said:


> Thanks again guys. Competitive Cyclist and by LBS are also looking into this, so I'll report back if they find any other answers.


My bike is a factory (Athena) build and my dealer and I both spoke with Bianchi USA about this. I think everyone was relieved when I came up with the Shoe Goo approach to solve the problem. My dealer was thinking of using epoxy to insert a small wooden block to tap for a screw. Bianchi USA sent other inserts thinking the wrong ones shipped with the bike. However, they were the same inserts that I already had.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems strange but I bought just a frameset so maybe its set up different...you wouldn't think so but....


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

jemsurvey said:


> It seems strange but I bought just a frameset so maybe its set up different...you wouldn't think so but....


This happened back in December. It seems like there were frames produced that were missing a little something or other. Either a different insert or something to screw this one into. My local shop just put an Infinito Ultegra on the floor. On my next visit, I am going to ask him how that bike went together in this regard.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Cruisinscoot said:


> On my next visit, I am going to ask him how that bike went together in this regard.


Would be interesting to hear this. Still no word from Competitive or my LBS. My guess is Bianchi Japan and Bianchi USA are trying to extract an answer from Italian HQ.

By the way, what Shoe Goo did you use? I just bought the Sports Goo version which is supposedly better in the rain and is UV resistant, but I'm worried it might be too strong...

(Incidentally, mine is a frameset too, ordered back in February from CC.)


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Hendley said:


> Would be interesting to hear this. Still no word from Competitive or my LBS. My guess is Bianchi Japan and Bianchi USA are trying to extract an answer from Italian HQ.
> 
> By the way, what Shoe Goo did you use? I just bought the Sports Goo version which is supposedly better in the rain and is UV resistant, but I'm worried it might be too strong...
> 
> (Incidentally, mine is a frameset too, ordered back in February from CC.)


I used the plain old Shoe Goo. Just let it set undisturbed for at least 24 hrs before you connect the cable to the rear brake. I have several hundred miles on the bike and all is well with the insert.


----------



## Hendley (Jun 18, 2008)

Heard back from my LBS, who had some parts sent from Bianchi Japan that might solve the problem--they didn't, of course. What we received was the smaller insert and screw that jemsurvey probably had for screwing into his frame.

Seems that some (earlier?) framesets just have the larger holes and loose insert, others have inserts that can be screwed into place. Still don't know why, or how the loose inserts are supposed to be "officially" secured, but it's going to be Shoe Goo for this bike!

Never received a reply from Competitive Cyclist. If they do get round to it I will post their answer here.

Many thanks to Cruisinscoot and jemsurvey for the info and eventual solution!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

In a follow up I asked my dealer how it was to set up the Infinito Ultergra... he said the cable was pre-assembled on that bike and he did not want to dissect it to see how the insert was held in place. No help here.

Now... I am curious if the issue is only with the Celeste frames. Or am I mistakenly seeing a pattern here? Hmmm


----------

